

Newspaper ad-revenue forecast: down 42.5% over next seven years - gravitycop
http://seekingalpha.com/article/116232-sinking-ad-revenues-death-knell-for-newspapers

======
gravitycop
From the article:

 _In its report, “Newspapers in Crisis: Migrating Online,” the research firm
estimates that newspaper advertising revenues dropped 16.4% to $37.9 billion
in 2008 and expects that by 2012, those revenues will tumble to $28.4 billion
- slightly more than one-half the industry’s revenue peak of $49.4 billion in
2005.

Since 2006, ad revenues have declined quickly, eMarketer said, adding that it
expects a 15.9% drop in 2009 that will pull ad revenues down to $31.9
billion._

